# "Tis the season!"and I keep comin up empty!



## woodie (Sep 6, 2002)

I use to think we(pier and surf casters) got hood winked by the unpoliced commercial fishing business but it's really bad now.
I got hung-up the other day and thought to myself,"It sure feels good to have something on my line...even if it was a ROCK!!"
Haven't had a decent hit,the winds ain't helpin,and the waters dirty.
My wife's a die-hard and she's frustrated!
You no what that means.....right!
We've counted the fish caught in a day on one hand everytime out this year.We've fished the shores from Bridgantine to Ocean City....nothing.
Gonna give it the ole try again this weekend.
Hope it gets better.....can't get much worse.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

It has been a poor first half for me as well. Like you said, the south winds haven't helped and I have not been down since the water has reached 65 deg to at least catch some Kingies. 

It's already time for the summer doldrums and I don't feel like I have started fishing this year!


----------



## Xray Lima (Apr 9, 2005)

*I'm Feeling you*

I have to agree with ya buddy, one handed fish counts have become pretty much the norm for me. What makes it worse is that I have to drive at least an hour to any shore fishing spot, so the by the time i fill up the tank, get bait and a few more fishing lures i know im buying on impulse, it becomes an expensive trip. Enlisted military pay cant keep supporting my habit for much longer. Just kidding. We all know fishing is a disease so even if i had no income, I'd some how have enough to get to the water. But im glad the addiction is fishing and not a chemical one! All i have to say is keep fishing and you'll get one of those awsome days that we all are looking for.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*One Handed Count*

I feel for you guys as well. I can't get anything going either. I gave it a shot and went wth some friends offshore and couldn't get a single hit out at the cigar. So we started a drift and in hopes of doing a shark in. But no luck :--| . Starting wonder if it is me they don't like


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

You guys aren't the only ones. The Chesapeake Bay is completely dead this year--I'm not even bothering with it.

To make matters worse, even Tidewater and the Outer Banks haven't been doing well. I think everyone north of South Carolina is just sitting around twiddling their thumbs.

The summer doldrums are always bad, but this year has just been awful for most of the East Coast.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Come a little farther south......*

The bite has slowed a bit but, but we're still catchin if ya don't mind the oven like atmosphere  . I myself have not been out latley but I still keep a check.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Everything has been crazy for me; computer crash, vacation and now I'm on nite work. It's all just running together -- and this damn heat has fried my brain. . . .

I did get out last Saturday to Brigantine and caught 2 dozen kingies and a Dusky Shark. That's my first trip of catching in weeks . . . 

I'm off on friday, as of now I'm going down.


----------

